# Jack pads DIY Make and install



## RealMcCoy (Jun 1, 2010)

I as many of you have lost the jack pads from my BMW. To make a set your self.
Buy one rubber wheel chock about $7 at harbor freight. I then cut it with a radial arm saw or what ever you cut stuff with safely, into for flat pieces. Then trace the size of the original jack pad onto the rubber slabs.
Cut into circles with the band saw.
Drilled center of each with 1/4" drill bit. 
Then drilled with 5/8 inch drill bit or a bit just slightly larger than the head of you bolt, just enough to counter sink bolt heads.
Then push though 2 1/2 inch i/4 inch diameter toggle bolts (they will be tight and you want them tight) then spin on 1/4 " toggles just enough so then will not flip to the side when you push them through the hole under your BMW ( the wings that squeeze together then snap out when you put through a hole). 
Be sure to put on some thread lock liquid before pushing into hole.
Push in and turn until tight and your done.
A set of 4 runs about 50 dollars and you can make your own for under ten. 

Update: 4 Hockey pucks I got at a garage sale for .25 cents each work just as well. you just need to get longer bolts or countersink more. They look better also.

PS if you are not used to using radial and band saws you will most likely be better off buying a set. It is nice to keep our fingers as long as possible


----------

